
5 Essential One-On-One Meeting Agendas for Managers - dgreenlieber
http://blog.duuoo.io/blog/5-essential-one-on-one-meeting-agendas-for-managers
======
dgreenlieber
Our team made this blog post about "5 Essential One-on-One Meeting Agendas For
Managers" which gives a great insight on what duuoo.io tool provide - please
provide feedback.

Afterall "Employees are the most important part of a modern workplace"

